
What Is the 'Special Appeal' of Apple Products? - animeseinfeld
https://apple.slashdot.org/story/17/05/02/1916223/ask-slashdot-what-is-the-special-appeal-of-apple-products
======
taylodl
Hassle-free computing. That's the appeal - all of the power and functionality
with none of the hassles.

* Not forced to upgrade

* Yet can upgrade when I want to

* Don't have the antivirus crap to contend with

* Don't have a bunch of trial ware installed

* You can reasonably expect an 7-10 year lifespan with performance being just like the day you first brought it home

* Time capsule

* Time capsule + migration assistant means I now have a computing environment spanning over a decade. And it works as well as it did on day one.

* Keychain. Add it to iCloud and password management is a thing of the past.

* Effortless photo/music syncing amongst myriad of devices.

* Logic Pro/GarageBand. Great for amateur musicians and much cheaper than what's available on Windows for the same features.

* Unix. Home-brew is a great package manager.

Obviously these don't apply to everyone. But these are the reasons _I_ like
MacBooks and iPhones. Other people love their Android phones and Windows
machines. _C 'est la vie._

